# A freelancer and MAC addicts kit ;) blindpassions collection photos - 40+ PIC heavy!!



## blindpassion (May 16, 2009)

*This kit is years in the making! This is definitely a post worth checking out in my opinion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I hope you all enjoy this!* 
  First, photos of my room and makeup desk - I promised some folks I would include this!












Then, a photo of my freelancing kit (where all my makeup is stored at all times).




All of it laid out, separate bags for each product:




And here we go:

*Lip Products Pic 1:*
Dazzleglasses in - Date Night, Funtabulous, Ms. Fizz, Like Venus, Rags to Riches, Steppin' Out, Baby Sparks, Smile, Sugarrimmed, Nice Kitty, Racy, In 3D, Red Devil, Ensign, Uberpeach, Pastel Polish, Algorithm, Touchpoint, Morning Glory. Snowscene, Wildly Lush, Nice Buzz, Clear Lipglass, Moonstone, Cellopink, Lip Conditioner.




*Lip Products Pic 2:*
Popster TLC,Take A Hint Tendertone, Honey Bare Tendertone, Lip Conditioner, Bare Slimshine, Unchanging Pro Longwear.




*Lip Products Pic 3:*
Dior Ultra Gloss Reflect in 457, Chanel Glossmeir 67, Estee Lauder Tender Lip Balm Tender Peach, Lip Venom.




*Lipsticks:*
Pic 1:[/b] Big Bow, Tanarama, Pirouette, Angel, Bombshell, Pleasureseeker, Myth, Lollipop Lovin.




*Pic 2:* Impassioned, Delish, Liza Red, Petal Lure, Fanfare, Pink Packed, Real Doll, Pervette.




*Pic 3:* Viva Glam II, Viva Glam I, St Germain, Chatterbox, So Scarlet, Blow Dry.




*Lipliners:* Cranapple, Beurre, Brick, Velvetella, Prep and Prime Lip 




*Eyeshadows:*
*MAC Palettes:*

*Blues:*
Deep truth, Climate blue, Submarine, Freshwater, Moonflower, Tilt, Fade, Sky blue, Clarity, Softwash Grey, Atlantic Blue, Cobalt, Blue Calm.




*Aquas:*
Aqua, Newly minted, Aquadisiac, Gulf stream, Surreal, Zonk blue, Shimmermoss, Jewel blue, Parrot, Parrot, Cool heat, Plumage.




*Purples:*
Graphology, Top hat, Signed, sealed, Intoxicate, Noctournelle, Satellite dreams, Parfait Amour, Beautiful iris, Digit, Red violet, Lavender sky, Hepcat, Stars and rockets, Vibrant Grape.




*Greens:* 
Forest green, Flourishing, Club, Sumptuous olive, Humid, Swimming, Bio green, Juxt, Aquavert, Bitter, Eyepoppin, Bottle Green.




*Yellows, Pinks, Oranges:*
Canary yellow, Chrome yellow, Goldmine, Juiced, Motif, Goldenrod, Orange, Coppering, Passionate, Star Violet, Pink venus, Da bling, Swish, Pink freeze, Seedy pearl.




*Black and Whites:* Gesso, Vellum, Crystal avalanche x2, White frost, Electra, Swan lake, Howzat, Charred, Carbon




*Neutrals 1:* Soba, Wedge, Kid, Haux, Patina, Retrospect, Hey, Naked lunch, All that glitters, Dazzleray, Romp, Bronze, Woodwinked, Tempting, Amber lights.




*Neutrals 2:* Omega, Copperplate, Charcoal brown, Espresso, Brown from tempting quad (I cant remember the name), Mystery, Twinks, Satin taupe, Sable




*Highlight:* Blanc type. Solar white, Phloof!, Shroom, Nylon, Dazzlelight, Sugarshot, Next to nothing, Rice paper.




*HK Lucky Tom Quad*




*Loose Eyeshadows:* UD Graffiti, Bobbi Brown Gunmetal, Ben Nye LU-20 Starry Night, 
Nars Duo in R Rated, Smashbox Brow Tech and Cream Eyeliner Palette.




*Ben Nye Eyeshadows:* 




*Ben Nye Palettes:* Cream Concealer Palette, Grand Lumiere Palette, Aqua Color Palette.




*MUFE Eyeshadows:*




*MAC Liners:*
Fascinating, Wolf, Rave, Clear Brow Wax, Smolder, Graphblack, FabOrchid/DashLily, Brownborder, Smoothblue, Rapidblack, Pop Iris, Molten Sol, Black (I dont know the name!), Aqualine, Girl Groove 
Mascaras in: Fibre Rich, Mascara X.




*Other liners and mascaras:*
NYX Baby Blue, Stila Onyx, Cargo Boogie Nights set, UD (both small eyeliner sets) Estee Lauder Projectionist Mascara, MUFE Smoky Lash.




*Primers and Base Products from MAC:*
MAC Luna CCB, Pearl CCB, Paint in Flammable, Paintpots in Blackground, Otherwordly, Soft Ochre, Bare Study. Fluidlines in Frostlite, Richground, Blacktrack




*Other base products:*
UDPP, MAC sample containers with UDPP, Ben Nye Black Base




*Pigments:*
Viz A Violet, 3D Silver, Pure White, Silver Fog, Reflects Gold, Reflects Pearl, Pink Opal, Pink Pearl, Reflects Teal, Mutiny, I have Vanilla too but its hiding somewhere!!




*More Glitters and Pigments:*
Emani Minerals White Gold, Make Up For Ever Star Powder, MAC Glitters in Purple, Reflects Gold and Reflects Blue




*MAC Lashes:*
35, 3, Shes Bad, Shes Bad.




*NON-Mac Lashes:*
Echos Eyelashes, NYX Singles




*Mineralized Blushes:*
Gentle, Pleasantry
Love Thing, Merrily




*MSFs:* New Vegas, Brunette, Redhead, 
Norther Lights, Lighscapade, Petticoat
Blonde, Silver Dusk Powder




*Mac Blushes Pans:*
Frankly Scarlet, Azalea, Trace Gold, Springsheen, Joyous, Tippy
(bottom pan
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Fleur Power, Pink Swoon, Well Dressed, Pinch o Peach, Cubic, Blushbaby





*Non Mac Blushes:* Bobbi Brown Shimmerbrick Peony & Pink Quartz, Costal Scents Blush Palette, NYX cream blush in Nautral and Hot Pink.




*Foundations:*
RCMA Shinto Foundation Palette, MAC Face and Body in White and N2
MUFE HD in 180, 150, 144, 118, 117, 110 




*Concealers and Primers by MAC:*
MAC Matte, Line Filler, Select Moisturecover NW20, Select Cover Up NC15, Strobe Liquid




*Non MAC priming and concealer products:*
Cinema Secrets powders in Soft Light, Beige, MUFE Green HD Primer, MUFE White HD Primer, Smashbox Photo Finish, MUFE HD Powder, Clinique Line Smoothing Concealer, Smashbox Photo Op Under Eye Brightener, MUFE Full Cover Concealer




*Mixing Mediums* in Eyeliner, Face and Body, Water Based




*Fixers and Glues:* Visine, Ben Nye LiquiSet, Duo Adhesive in Clear and Black




*Spray Bottles:* Fix +, Fix + Rose, Hand Sanitizer, Water, Alcohol, Brush Cleanser.




*MAC brushes in:* 150, 136, 165, 109, 187, 188, 227, 190, 222, 217, 217, 242, 252, 316, 263, 208, 219, 231, 194, 239, 239, 224,226, 




*Crown Brushes and others:*




*Graftobian Palette and Spatula:*




*Brush Belt filled with brushes:*


----------



## TISH1124 (May 16, 2009)

Your room is BEAUTIFUL!! and your collection is Outstanding!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Love your vanity with the MM paintings!! Awesome


----------



## blindpassion (May 17, 2009)

Thanks Tish!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You're so sweet!


----------



## pdtb050606 (May 17, 2009)

Wow, thanks for sharing I know that must have been a lot of work.  I LOVE your room and well, all your stash is ah-mazingg


----------



## burnitdown_x (May 17, 2009)

Woah, my mind has been blown hahah. Your palettes are amazing.
Also, I love the color scheme of your room.

And sorry if this is a double post, my computer is going crazy.


----------



## MissResha (May 17, 2009)

wowwwwwww!!! gorgeous set up! what are your thoughts on the line filler?


----------



## blindpassion (May 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_wowwwwwww!!! gorgeous set up! what are your thoughts on the line filler?_

 

I REALLY like it! At first I didnt get it, or understand it! But I took the advice from erine in the Color Ready discussion thread, and now I feel I am applying it much better - and it works like a charm! It works great for women with larger under eye wrinkles and crows feet, and even for my little under eye liners - it works great.


----------



## coachkitten (May 17, 2009)

I love your room.  It is so nicely decorated and so neat and tidy!  Awesome collection!  I alway love seeing all of the goodies that others have.


----------



## MiCHiE (May 17, 2009)

Love it!


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 17, 2009)

your room is so... tidy and sleek.
and your collection is perfect.


----------



## thezander (May 17, 2009)

You've got an amazing collection, and I adore your décor. Love Audrey and Marilyn!


----------



## MrsMay (May 17, 2009)

Awesome collection - thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ziya (May 17, 2009)

BP your stuff is HAWT!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol thanks for posting and hope your well


----------



## blindpassion (May 17, 2009)

hehe HEY! yes all is well! I miss you! Meet up next time im in Van!?


----------



## Susanne (May 17, 2009)

Awesome! I love your pics and your collection. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Miss QQ (May 17, 2009)

Great collection! I love it that everything is so neat, tidy and clean. Your room is beautiful!


----------



## nunu (May 17, 2009)

I love your kit and your room!!!


----------



## Tahti (May 17, 2009)

Omg, I'm in awe.. your collection is so amazing, and everything looks so gorgeous and neat! ;O <3


----------



## amber_j (May 17, 2009)

Gorgeous! Thanks for sharing this.

And I like how you've auditioned your cleaning skills via this post...


----------



## gigglegirl (May 17, 2009)

a) sweet assortment for your kit/collection--I <3 seeing what people all have!!
b) i like your room decor, looks very calm, light and airy!!


----------



## darklocke (May 17, 2009)

Love love love your collection, girl!


----------



## blindpassion (May 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amber_j* 

 
_Gorgeous! Thanks for sharing this.

And I like how you've auditioned your cleaning skills via this post... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
haha COMPLETELY!

It was spring cleaning week at my house, so its looking much better then it did!


----------



## nichollecaren (May 17, 2009)

sweeeet! the room decor is fab!


----------



## highonmac (May 17, 2009)

Oh my oh my, I am in awe with stunning collection and the pictures of audrey and marilyn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am abig fan of both, especially audrey hehe. Question: where did you get the chair for your table. I have been looking for one, for a while now. Thanks


----------



## blindpassion (May 17, 2009)

Hey hun, I got it from a store in Victoria called Four Ways Furniture (I also got the red chair and desk there), but they actually closed! When I get home I can check out if it had a brand name on the bottom of it for you


----------



## capmorlovesmac (May 17, 2009)

Your room is so beautiful and your collection is fantastic!


----------



## User27 (May 17, 2009)

Amazing room....love the Audrey Hepburn and Marilyn Monroe pics. The love was an adorable touch to your gorgeous vanity as well. Your collection is amazing and I love how you seperated everything down....I'm officially stealing your idea. XD 

Don't be suprised if you find someone broke in and stole your Aqualine Liner and Blues palette....I'll try not to trip the alarm. I'll play dumb and act 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 when interrogated.

After I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the police and heading to a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to flee with said objects hopefully in tact, I'll go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for 3 days wondering if I got away with it. 

If so, go to the club with your what looks to be unused Clarity, and hopefully not dance like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but more like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

P.S. This was done out of play but your collection definitely deserved a more fun comment. You've come a long way baby!


----------



## Ziya (May 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_hehe HEY! yes all is well! I miss you! Meet up next time im in Van!?_

 
I am down like effing, downtown..lmao this time I will BOOK us some parking with the city of Vancouver bahahhaha! miss you too, my makeup buddy! have you used your flash color palette yet? lol mine has only been swatched and then put back in its shrine on my dresser


----------



## Ziya (May 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Casadalinnis* 

 
_Amazing room....love the Audrey Hepburn and Marilyn Monroe pics. The love was an adorable touch to your gorgeous vanity as well. Your collection is amazing and I love how you seperated everything down....I'm officially stealing your idea. XD 

Don't be suprised if you find someone broke in and stole your Aqualine Liner and Blues palette....I'll try not to trip the alarm. I'll play dumb and act 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 when interrogated.

After I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the police and heading to a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to flee with said objects hopefully in tact, I'll go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for 3 days wondering if I got away with it. 

If so, go to the club with your what looks to be unused Clarity, and hopefully not dance like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but more like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

P.S. This was done out of play but your collection definitely deserved a more fun comment. You've come a long way baby! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
HILARIOUS!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps why you no likey clarity, bp? texture?


----------



## blindpassion (May 17, 2009)

I really like Clarity! The texure is great, but for some reason I just NEVER use it! I always think about how I need to use it though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will work it into a look soon!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Casa, you're flipping hilarious!!!! I have a moat, drawbridge, lasers, alarms, and sexy security guards protecting my makeup! There is no way you can penetrate my cosmetic kingdom


----------



## hawaii02 (May 17, 2009)

I ADORE your room!!!


----------



## User27 (May 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ziya* 

 
_HILARIOUS!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps why you no likey clarity, bp? texture?_

 
Clarity, Submarine, Talent Pool, Meet the Fleet, Naval....all colors I couldn't live without. I have an obsession with any blue eyeshadows. Even bought Persuasive MES because of the blue in it.....despite ending up liking the silver center instead. I'm doh! like that. My clarity has almost run it's course and I've got to hurry up before they discontinue it. I'll cry over that one probably, sad but true. I'll throw a small memorial service and possibly go through the grieving process.


----------



## orkira (May 18, 2009)

Love your room and your amazing collection.  I am so jealous.


----------



## n_c (May 18, 2009)

What an amazing collection! Love the whole set up. Thanks for sharing


----------



## blindpassion (May 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Casadalinnis* 

 
_Clarity, Submarine, Talent Pool, Meet the Fleet, Naval....all colors I couldn't live without. I have an obsession with any blue eyeshadows. Even bought Persuasive MES because of the blue in it.....despite ending up liking the silver center instead. I'm doh! like that. *My clarity has almost run it's course and I've got to hurry up before they discontinue it. I'll cry over that one probably, sad but true. *I'll throw a small memorial service and possibly go through the grieving process. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


Its kind of ironic that you'd say this - MAC discontinued Clarity e/s this week.

*plans to attend memorial service*


----------



## crazeddiva (May 18, 2009)

Impressive, it's so clean and organized.

You're obvisiously very organized when it comes to your workstation & deciated to your art.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (May 18, 2009)

I love your collection! Your room is so tidy!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (May 18, 2009)

Wow!!! I love your collection....and also your room is too cute


----------



## blindpassion (May 19, 2009)

hehe thanks everyone!

Im glad you all like my room!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (May 20, 2009)

wow, i love ur collection


----------



## nursee81 (May 20, 2009)

great room and I love ur kit!


----------



## rbella (May 21, 2009)

Holy God!! The thought of organizing that gives me a MASSIVE migraine!! You are a true genius!! Love the collection and love you!


----------



## blindpassion (May 21, 2009)

hehe thanks hun!

hey, if you're still offering up that back rub, maybe I'll come organize your stash too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 haha!


----------



## BestRx (May 21, 2009)

Beautiful room (I wish I could have mine that streamlined) and beautiful kit. Thanks for sharing with us!

Question: In the bottom row of the photo of your Crown/non-MAC blushes, what are brushes 4,5,6 in from the left? And how do you like them?


----------



## beautifulxface (May 22, 2009)

I'm in awe. Gorgeous room and collection!


----------



## purrtykitty (May 22, 2009)

Ooh, great collection!  Love your room, too!


----------



## Crystal72886 (May 27, 2009)

So what is so cool is that I got the exact same case less then a week ago at Micheals because I was not about to pay $100+ for a train case because I'm just starting to freelance. I got the case 40% off so I only paid $44 dollars 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And as you can see from the pictures this case holds alot! just for kicks I packed ALL  my makeup in there and it fit with room for a whole lot. I'm super happy!


----------



## blindpassion (May 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Crystal72886* 

 
_So what is so cool is that I got the exact same case less then a week ago at Micheals because I was not about to pay $100+ for a train case because I'm just starting to freelance. I got the case 40% off so I only paid $44 dollars 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And as you can see from the pictures this case holds alot! just for kicks I packed ALL my makeup in there and it fit with room for a whole lot. I'm super happy!_

 

Ohh I got mine 40% off too! Such a wicked deal!
Its holds a ton, as you can see, everything I show in this thread lives in that case.

I dont have a lot of room for growth, though.


----------



## uh_oh_disco (May 28, 2009)

Wow, what a fantastic kit!


----------



## timarose (May 28, 2009)

I love your room & kit!!! sooo jealous!


----------



## Sonya Adams (May 28, 2009)

That's so funny!  I have the same case because I couldn't find a rolling traincase that I both liked and that was lightweight enough to truck around everywhere!  I stuck some sterilite drawers in mine to sort though.


----------



## BRO0KElynn (May 29, 2009)

OMG, Can I please steal your palettes?! They are amazing! I can't get over your makeup collection!


----------



## MareMare (May 30, 2009)

Awesome collection!!! Where did you get those super cute spray bottles for your brush cleaner, alcohol, etc?? I've looked around at dollar stores here, but there aren't any that cute!


----------



## blindpassion (May 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MareMare* 

 
_Awesome collection!!! Where did you get those super cute spray bottles for your brush cleaner, alcohol, etc?? I've looked 
around at dollar stores here, but there aren't any that cute!_

 
Sallys beauty supply!


----------



## awilda429 (Jun 1, 2009)

MAC Heaven! 

wow! soo soo soo amazing!


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Jun 1, 2009)

I am so... taking this decor idea when I get my condo! 

I can see it now, a nice condo on the 6th floor of down town Chicago. A three bedroom converting one bedroom to a beauty salon; a nail station, makeup station and a sink and hair dryer station. Pictures of Veronica Lake infamous one eye covered hairstyle to Rihanna's short hairstyle...
I would live in that room.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_*snaps out of a daydream*_ ---LOL!


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Jun 2, 2009)

I love your room... and the pictures above you vanity are so classic!


----------



## AprilBomb (Jun 2, 2009)

Gorgeous... everything is gorgeous.


----------



## Cimorene (Jun 2, 2009)

Wonderful collection, what train case do you use? I can't believe all that can fit in it so nicely! Loved the post!


----------



## sassyvirgo (Jun 3, 2009)

Sweet collection love your vanity also!!!


----------



## ladyJ (Jun 3, 2009)

Awesome collection!!!!!


----------



## ruthless (Jun 4, 2009)

I just freaked out and went to heaven!


----------



## Choupinette28 (Jun 7, 2009)

Love your collection


----------



## esperanza0905 (Jun 19, 2009)

astonishing!!!


----------



## Bbatcave (Jun 20, 2009)

OooOoo!


----------



## silviachic (Jun 22, 2009)

Im in love with your eyeshadow collection...


----------



## shellyky (Jun 26, 2009)

amazing goodies! wow the flammable paint is awesome--had to google that.


----------



## missboss82 (Jun 27, 2009)

Your room is very nice and your collection is wonderful.


----------



## bellovesmac (Jun 27, 2009)




----------



## gitts (Jun 27, 2009)

I enjoyed looking through your traincase.  I am in the process of building my freelance kit and it is wonderful to see what it could look like.  Also, it is great to get ideas of what all I need to complete my kit.


----------



## vixo (Jun 27, 2009)

Amazing collection ! Woooow !


----------



## ExplicitKisses (Jul 27, 2009)

Wow. That drove me bonkers. You have EVERYTHING. Just a dumb question, as a Free Lancer, are you alowed to use some of those on yourself?


----------



## amelia370 (Jul 28, 2009)

Hard to believe all that stuff fits into that bag, haha!


----------



## makeupNdesign (Jul 28, 2009)

Holy toledo Batman, you're collection is amazing!


----------



## blindpassion (Jul 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ExplicitKisses* 

 
_Wow. That drove me bonkers. You have EVERYTHING. Just a dumb question, as a Free Lancer, are you alowed to use some of those on yourself?_

 

Of course - as long as I keep proper sanitary practices with my products.

I paid for it all, I can use it all.


----------



## goldenchild (Jul 28, 2009)

Wow, what a great collection!


----------



## Willa (Jul 29, 2009)

Alexa, where did you buy your case?


----------



## blindpassion (Jul 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_Alexa, where did you buy your case?_

 

It was from Michaels!

Except it broke last week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha.

I only paid 59 dollars for it, which is great considering how much I used it over the past 4ish months.


----------



## fa.iza88 (Aug 7, 2009)

your room and you makeup collection both are amazing


----------



## jenniferj (Aug 9, 2009)

awesome kit


----------



## VAQTPIE (Aug 10, 2009)

A-mazing!  You are an inspiration...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. LOL


----------



## JULIA (Aug 12, 2009)

Loved this post. That's such an awesome collection. I'm envious.


----------



## Stephy171 (Aug 13, 2009)

your collection is amazing!


----------



## Catatonia (Sep 13, 2009)

Your collection is amazing but your room is even better! I love it to bits! Absolutely perfect!


----------



## JennXOXO (Sep 17, 2009)

Wow that's amazing!  I love your room & makeup desk! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for sharing.


----------



## NappyMACDiva3 (Sep 18, 2009)

Nice room and kit.


----------



## lexsie (Sep 18, 2009)

Wow, looove it! 
Thanks for sharing that with us.


----------



## wifey806 (Sep 21, 2009)

wow wow wow. I could look at your collection all day. it's the most complete, clean, well-organized collection i've seen in a looong time!


----------



## Elle93 (Nov 25, 2009)

awesome collection and room! I can't believe all of that fit into your kit


----------



## taina007 (Nov 26, 2009)

WOW! definitely glad i got to see this, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  nice stash!


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Nov 27, 2009)

great kit! and your room is just fabulous


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Dec 2, 2009)

i really love everything
awesome collection and love the room


----------



## makikay (Dec 2, 2009)

One word: WOW.


----------



## lenchen (Dec 2, 2009)

love the decor and your collection too!


----------



## Hypathya (Dec 9, 2009)

Gorgeous collection!! Your room is so beautiful...Thanks for sharing!


----------



## tennischic09 (Mar 27, 2010)

beautiful!


----------

